# foundered cow??



## kgchis (Jan 4, 2006)

I have a 12 year old angus cow that has suddently started acting like she is slightly foundered.

One of her hooves could use a little attention, but she isn't limping on one foot. She acts like all 4 feet are sore. So far she isn't refusing to get up, and she is still moving with the herd.

Funny thing is she was on grass. I thought they only would founder if they had too much feed. 

She now is in a new pasture with fresh grass. We had to move the herd due to drought. Hopefully the fresh grass will help her. Anyone know of anything else I should do? 

I really don't want to cull this cow. She was raised on our place, her teeth are in great shape, she keep weight on well, and delivers a great calf every year. FYI she is due to have her next calf in Sept. If she still appears foundered, I guess I will bottle feed the calf and give her a rest.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

This problem sounds to me like a natural result of aging. She is approaching the age where beef cattle start to have problems such as you described. The cow is probably arthritic.


----------



## Jena (Aug 13, 2003)

I have had some really old cows and they didn't usually go lame in all their feet at once. 

My first thought is fescue toxicity, though I'd think that other cattle would also be affected. 

http://www.beeflinks.com/fescue.htm

Jena


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Since the original post was from Mississippi I discounted fescue as being the source as I considered they would be feeding bermuda. Where I live, I too would have attributed the lamness to fescue.


----------



## kgchis (Jan 4, 2006)

She seems to be walking better this afternoon. I noticed the lameness Saturday and Sunday. So maybe she is getting over whatever it is. 

None of the other 16 cows or 5 calves in the same pasture show any signs of the same ailment. Right now I will just keep my fingers crossed that she will continue to improve and deliver another healthy calf.


----------



## Beststash (Nov 7, 2003)

When I have a cow go down like that....after a day if they doen't get up I usually take my tractor with loader and we have a couple of wide belts that we put under their belly and then loosely stand them up with hay and water nearby - they will usually better in a couple of days and if you gradually loosen the belts they will walk out of them after a few days. I don't know what causes it but it is a common occurance in these parts.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

A cow will not founder on drought land....they founder on grass....so she couldnt be foundered....prob just getting old....or the hard ground is hurting her feet.


----------

